# UFC 244: Diaz vs Masvidal - Who Ye Got?



## NbleSavage (Nov 1, 2019)

Fook the rankings and fook the belts, this should be a fighter's fight. Two lads who aren't afraid to put it on the line & stand in the pocket. 

Masvidal's chin is made of granite, and Diaz has cardio for days. Jorge has never been stopped in the UFC, and its been nearly 5 years since Diaz has been outed. 

What say ye - who takes it?


----------



## BigGameHunter (Nov 1, 2019)

Its one of those fights I cannot be objective enough to call it. Hard to pick against either one of them.  Going to be a good one though.  Every time I bet against the Diaz brothers I get Stockton slapped.  All conventional wisdom really goes out the window when predicting a Diaz Bro fight.  So I will sit this one out and spectate. 

 FDs got a lot of money riding on this so:

Diaz by Flying Dragon Choke......anyone


----------



## tinymk (Nov 1, 2019)

I really don’t like either one but it is a fight that you just have to watch. 


 I say Diaz by decision


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 1, 2019)

I think masvidal is gonna put it on him


----------



## TheRealDeal (Nov 1, 2019)

I think Diaz will take the W but it's gonna be by decision.


----------



## John Ziegler (Nov 1, 2019)

Diaz Diaz <--- chanting


----------



## Beserker (Nov 1, 2019)

Masvidal 

President Trump is going to be in the audience I hear...


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 2, 2019)

diaz has slapped almost everyone he has ever faced..Its gonna be cool to see if he can get a slap off on jorge


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 2, 2019)

slapping is pure genius in mma...Not only do u throw the guy off but its embarrassing


----------



## TheRealDeal (Nov 2, 2019)

Bro Bundy said:


> slapping is pure genius in mma...Not only do u throw the guy off but its embarrassing



The Stockton slap is the ultimate **** you in the UFC.


----------



## TheRealDeal (Nov 2, 2019)

If it's allowed, I'll post a link to the fight later tonight for you guys to stream it for free.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 2, 2019)

TheRealDeal said:


> If it's allowed, I'll post a link to the fight later tonight for you guys to stream it for free.


https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/28171-UFC-Links ive used these for years


----------



## TheRealDeal (Nov 2, 2019)

Right on man, l didn't know if anyone had some links already or not. I'm ready to make some food, crack some beers and hopefully see some heads get knocked off tonight.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 3, 2019)

Gamebread put it on Diaz


----------



## TheRealDeal (Nov 3, 2019)

Yeah he did but I think the stoppage was unnecessary at that point. Nate was just getting started, he always does some crazy shit in the 4th and 5th rounds.


----------



## Uncle manny (Nov 3, 2019)

Diaz had nothing on him the first 3 but didn’t make it to 4 and 5 for him to get in his groove. Definitely looking forward to the rematch.


----------



## Uncle manny (Nov 3, 2019)

No rematch!? That’s gay.


----------



## NbleSavage (Nov 4, 2019)

Good stoppage, IMO. 

Diaz would have continued, but it's the Doc's job to keep the fighter safe from himself and that cut above his eye wasn't going to get any prettier with two more rounds of Jorge targeting it.

Mixed emotions on an immediate rematch. I didn't notice Jorge starting to flag and I think its fair to say Nate didn't have much for him through three rounds that might suggest the 4th or 5th would have gone differently. If Jorge's in-line for a title shot, I say give it to him. If not, I'd not mind seeing Masvidal v McGregor.


----------



## John Ziegler (Nov 4, 2019)

Uncle manny said:


> No rematch!? That’s gay.



why the hell not ?


----------



## TheRealDeal (Nov 4, 2019)

I have to politely disagree bro. Nate is known to be gashed open over that eye in almost every fight due to the scar tissue. Just look at the cut from the first McGregor v Diaz fight he was cut just as bad and he continued on to win that fight. He's a 5 round fighter man and he didn't really show any signs of letting up. I will say Masvidal gave him the business for 3 rounds but who knows what would have happened. Idk man how are you gonna fight for the BMF title and stop the damn fight. I say give Masvidal his title shot and run it back in Vegas. But I doubt they will have a rematch. If you can't tell, I lost $20 bucks haha


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 5, 2019)

nate needs to fix the eye its been a problem his entire career and its just getting worse..Hes gotta get the same plastic surgery  nick and wanderlei got to get rid of the scar tissue..Fight went down just like i thought all my Nj boys make money when they call me asking for winners..Jorge is a much better stand up fighter and it showed


----------



## Beserker (Nov 5, 2019)

Masvidal had Diaz on his back kicking and flailing like a bitch very early... He owned him.  Two more rounds was pointless.  

A rematch is necessary though... no round limits, the BMF belt should be won by KO only IMO.

And I would love to see Masvidal destroy Mcgregor...


----------



## TheRealDeal (Nov 5, 2019)

Bundy you are correct there bro. And Berserker I agree but goddamn at that point the damage was already done, Let em finish the fight if they really both were trying to see who the BMF was. I would also like to see Masvidal rip Conor's head clean off. I liked him in the beginning but now he's made a real fool of himself and deserves a real beating. Jorge will deliver it to Connor if they get matched.


----------



## TheRealDeal (Nov 5, 2019)

Let's talk the real stud of that card and that was Kevin Lee.


----------

